# Is this cute or spooky.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Its definitely spooky 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Very talented kids............but, something just doesn't seem right and I felt a wee bit uncomfortable watching them.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Hmmm they are very good but just seem almost like puppets?
Chris


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you for a most amazing, pleasant hour of entertainment. Now I'll make me dinner!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

like the tune


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

think the one on the left missed the smiling lessons?
really spooky i'm thinking childhood gymnast's


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Just imagine how large a guitar they will be able to play when they are fully grown?


----------

